# Dovetail jig question



## LarryN (May 16, 2005)

What do I need to buy to do 1/2" dovetails in 3/4" hardwood? I found a dovetail jig with an aluminum guide plate. I have a Makita 3612 router. It's a large plunge model. Thanks!


----------



## jeff12002 (Mar 1, 2005)

read the instructions that came with your dovetail jig. It will explain precisely what bits and accessories you will need. If your jig is a half-blind dovetail jig, you may have to purchase another template to make through dovetails, if that's what you are trying to do. Depending on your jig, this template may not exist.


----------



## LarryN (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Jeff. I haven't bought it yet, but I wanted to be prepared. Hopefully it'll have good instructions.


----------

